# How to submit Change Requests for ePick



## RollingStone (Mar 25, 2021)

It looks like ePick was updated recently and my store is struggling with some of the changes.

Does anyone know how to submit a change request to the development team like I see in the My Day app thread?

Specifically,  I’d like to request changes to the new Grocery OPU item picking sequence with respect to back room and baby food items, plus bringing back the item picture on back room item locations.

Thanks


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 26, 2021)

RollingStone said:


> It looks like ePick was updated recently and my store is struggling with some of the changes.
> 
> Does anyone know how to submit a change request to the development team like I see in the My Day app thread?
> 
> ...


@HQWireless is there an email for epick team?


----------



## HQWireless (Mar 26, 2021)

There are emails for them, but they only work from Target.com emails, and I don't know that I should be sharing them out. I don't know the best way to get epick feedback, but I'm glad to point this thread in their direction.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 26, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> There are emails for them, but they only work from Target.com emails, and I don't know that I should be sharing them out. I don't know the best way to get epick feedback, but I'm glad to point this thread in their direction.


I’ve said it before but myday needs a way to submit feedback to devs (for every app/service, not just myday itself)


----------



## HQWireless (Mar 26, 2021)

Amanda Cantwell said:


> I’ve said it before but myday needs a way to submit feedback to devs (for every app/service, not just myday itself)


The investment in adding feedback to the other apps that aren't myDay will be hard to justify with things moving towards myDay, so I say go ahead and use the feedback that's there and just let us have it. I can promise you they're read and considered.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Mar 26, 2021)

HQWireless said:


> The investment in adding feedback to the other apps that aren't myDay will be hard to justify with things moving towards myDay, so I say go ahead and use the feedback that's there and just let us have it. I can promise you they're read and considered.


I understand but I don’t think that *everything* will be myday. Like apps like pickup and epick and ship to store have value as standalone apps and I think would just bog down myday. Also POS, for example


----------

